# diet help please!



## AllOrNothing (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all, ive just got back to training properly after 2 years of no training and **** dieting at Uni!! (Basically too much beer and fast foods!) At the moment im 15 stone and carry like puppy fat on my body that im looking to get rid of! i was just wondering if anyone had a good cutting diet??? ive tryed no carb diet 2 years ago and got on well (had one cheat day a week) but i find now with work and travelling it leaves me feeling weak and not feeling 100% Anyone have a good cutting diet and tips on training and cardio will be much appreciated

Thanks Will


----------

